# Curved Trestle



## califlgb (Jul 2, 2018)

I have an overhead layout circling a room, and need to cut some 90 degree corners..was thinking a trestle would be a nice look, but I only see straight trestles when i search.. has anyone come across curved trestles that would look good from below and side? Thanks


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Look into the Georgetown Loop


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are looking for a kit or pre-built, I can't help you. I just copy what I like.
Welcome to the site.
It's a Holiday and folks may be pre-occupied at the moment.


----------



## JeffofSpace (Jun 10, 2018)

If you haven’t yet had experience, when it comes to construction it’s same idea as straight trestle. Same straight up bents but arrayed along the arc. You could simply lay the curve of track you want on paper or board and trace it to get the arc...then you have a design setup to determine where to position each bent.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

need plans? 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24397


----------

